# LF/FT: LONG SHOT! CO2 system for Canadian Tire $ + Gift cards (and maybe cash)



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, super long shot here... :bigsmile:

Cash is a tight, but I do have a LOT of Canadian Tire money (It's a huuuuge pile I've been saving for nearly 15 years!) and a few gift cards/gift certificates (Cineplex, Cactus Club, EB Games) and I'd really like to get into a pressurized CO2 system. I've currently just got a 15G tank, but would really like to one day get into something a bit bigger.

Anyone out there want to help a girl out? (We can confirm the balances on the cards online)

You can look like a high roller walking into Canadian Tire with a stack of cash six inches tall!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> You can look like a high roller walking into Canadian Tire with a stack of cash six inches tall!


I got a lot of funny looks last time I did that haha

Bump


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

It might help if you listed the value of the giftcards and Canadian Tire money..after all they could just be 5cents each lol. How much is the cineplex card? I might just buy it off you and you could use the money to get a CO2 system


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you contacted Moloto? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...-ph-monitors-co2-tank-ozone-controller-34751/

His 5 lb setup would be ideal for you. You would just then need a needle valve and solenoid to turn it on and off. If you get the setup, contact me and I can dig around for some of my old Clippard needle valves lying around. But I don't have a spare solenoid.

There's also this guy: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ieds-27/fs-co2-tank-solenoid-regulator-31993/

Bien also has a turnkey system with a reactor and all: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...eds-27/fs-aquarium-stuff-c02-equipment-34385/

You might want to try to contact those guys to see if they are interested in all that credit you have.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicole said:


> It might help if you listed the value of the giftcards and Canadian Tire money..after all they could just be 5cents each lol. How much is the cineplex card? I might just buy it off you and you could use the money to get a CO2 system


i was thinking the same thing! lol


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

hah, thanks for the replies guys! funny, I thought I'd get notifications if people replied, sorry I just saw now that anyone had replied! 

I have over a hundred dollars in Canadian Tire money, (it's a huge stack!) and I think all the other cards are $20... 
I may have a line on a dirt cheap (possibly free) tank and regulator, will know more later this week. If that works out, what else do I need? Can you add a solenoid to any regulator, or does it have to be made for one? Can I get away without one? just run an airstone on a timer at night?

So, I guess what I'd need would be solenoid, needle valve, drop checker, diffuser, and co2 line? 

I may look into making my own drop checker. Ghetto, but free. 

Would I also need the solution for the drop checker, or can you make that yourself too?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You dont need a drop check but it is nice to have one...but you dont really need it.

You can get one with solution brand new for $20 from Pat (mykiss).

I have a used one including the Co2 solution, dkh4 solution, and glass drop checker. If you want to trade for a cineplex gift card I would not mind.. I have a used diffuser (with bubble counter) that you can have with the drop checker.

You also dont need a solenoid if you can manually turn off your CO2 tank before you go to bed, and turn it on in the morning, which is what the solenoid is used for mainly. You can also use a Ph monitor and all that with a solenoid but not everyone used those. You can add some alkaine buffer (or baking soda if you want to save some money) and choose not to go crazy on the Co2 (lower bubble count) so your Ph will not swing too much, that is pretty much what the Ph monitor is used for. The pH monitor alone is $100+. Most people I know dont use one.

So, if you can get the tank and a regulator you are basically good to go for now. All you need is a diffusor, some Co2 tubings, a check valve, and if you like, a drop checker.

You can get the Co2 tubings from Rona/Home depot and they are just a few bucks (depending on how long you want). A metal check valve is like $6, or you can use a plastic one (about $2) but it may not hold up to the pressure of pressurized Co2.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> You dont need a drop check but it is nice to have one...but you dont really need it.
> You can get one with solution brand new for $20 from Pat (mykiss).
> I have a used one including the Co2 solution, dkh4 solution, and glass drop checker. If you want to trade for a cineplex gift card I would not mind.. I have a used diffuser as well.
> You also dont need a solenoid if you can manually turn off your CO2 tank before you go to bed, and turn it on in the morning, which is what the solenoid is used for mainly. You can also use a Ph monitor and all that with a solenoid but not everyone used those. You need to add soem alkaine buffer and dont go crazy on the Co2 if you dont want yoru Ph to swing too much, that is pretty much what the Ph monitor is used for, but the monitor alone is $100+.
> So, if you can get the tank and a regulator you are good to go for now in my opinion.


Or she can buy a brand new co2 indicator with solution for $10 instead of a used one at most stores.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

...and can all regulators accept a solenoid? I can't guarantee I'll be around to shut the co2 off every night. Well, that and I'm forgetful as heck so... but I do have a timer and an airstone, is that better than nothing?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

a cheap airstone wont do a good job diffusing the co2, you need a actual co2 diffuser to give you smaller bubbles so they will be absorbed easier into the water column. You will waste a lot of co2 using a cheap airstone.

As for the solenoid, its all a matter of making the connectors all work together, it can be done but depends on what pieces you start off with.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe there are some collectors who like to collect Canadian Tire money...or you can try going low tech method on a planted tank especially if the plants you decide are not that difficult to grow without Co2..There is also Flourish Excel or Metricide you can consider...may be worth a try given that it's only a 15 gal tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

To ensure you are being notified of responses, do the following:

1. Click the "Settings" link at the upper right hand corner of the page
2. On the left hand side of the page, under "My settings", click the "General Settings" link.
3. Under the "Messaging and Notifications" heading, in "Default Thread Subscription Mode", in the pulldown menu, ensure you do not have "Do not subscribe".

Then you'll be notified whichever method you choose.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> ...and can all regulators accept a solenoid? I can't guarantee I'll be around to shut the co2 off every night. Well, that and I'm forgetful as heck so... but I do have a timer and an airstone, is that better than nothing?


That would work. Just monitor your fish to make sure they are not gasping for air at the top or listless on the bottom. Some people leave their Co2 on 24/7. To have an airstone at night would help to introduce O2 into your tank, which is defintiely a good thing.

Just do not go crazy with your Co2 and you should be fine.

You can also creat some surface movement during the day with a powerhead or your filter output. No splashing like crazy or water bubbles on the surface but just movements like waves. This helps with gas exchange and introduces oxygen into your water. Your nitrifying bacterias and your fish both need oxygen day and night.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't use an airstone, it'll be as bad as the Hagen bubble ladder for CO2. I have plenty of old ceramic diffusers you can have, but you'll need that solenoid. Get the main parts first and worry about the little details later. If you have the tank, regulator and solenoid, I can help you out with the rest.

And yes, you can make your own drop checker solution.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Gary... I could be mistaken but I think she was talking about using an airstone at night, not to have one to diffuse Co2.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah, I was just thinking of running air bubbles at night. Thanks everyone! Hopefully things work out with the tank and regulator. Will update when I know more!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A Clippard Mouse solenoid is about $25 direct from Clippard, as far as I have read it, so I don't know that you're saving much by not getting a solenoid and running CO2 24/7 by bubbling it away at night with a pump and airstone. But whatever will get you started.


----------

